# Big fat molly



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that my white molly is preganent but I can't be sure. She's been this way for a looong time, over a month. How long does it usually take for her to give birth? Is eating at a derriere part of mating, too?

Or is she just extremely obese?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well there are the "balloon" mollies and other balloon fish that are extremely overweight looking. I think they're regular fish that were overfed so much before you got it that continued to stay fat. I have 2 balloon tetras and one actually lost weight and looks normal. The other one goes on feeding frenzies everyday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

It takes around 4-6 weeks to have the fry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

